# I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up



## Ultraflux3 (Mar 14, 2003)

pg block 1.9 ,L 9:1 comp, 15 lbs of boost, fast bunny stg3 head, and audi 5k manifold, stock cam, t-3 super 60 .48/.63, no exhaust, sns chip thats the basic jist of it.
well quite frankly i'm bored of it its fun for a little while like on the highway or a little street racing but i want more power any little thing i can add to perk her up
i'm thinking if i can'y get any more juice out of her maybe a 1.8 t with some goodies or a 24v vr6 in the hopes of a eventual turbo.
matt


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (Ultraflux3)*

step up to a bigger turbo


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (SSj4G60)*

X-FLOW HEAD BIGGER TURBO AND MORE BOOST http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultraflux3 (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (PITGUY)*

i really can't go any bigger on the compresser i had to grind it as it was
x-flow could work.could i still use the 5 k mani? and the arp head studs?


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (Ultraflux3)*

"pg block 1.9 ,L 9:1 comp, 15 lbs of boost, fast bunny stg3 head, and audi 5k manifold, stock cam, t-3 super 60 .48/.63, no exhaust, sns chip thats the basic "
keep everything and dump the Turbo and get a Lysholm charger.. the only thing faster than that setup would be a VR6 turbo


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (Ultraflux3)*

Should I be surprised nobody suggested real EFI and some tuning?


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (Hardcore VW)*

Its always "suggested",but rarely ever done!!


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (Holy Piston)*

you wont be able to use the intake manifold but the head studs will still work w/ the xflow head


----------



## CorradoAbaTurbo (Aug 30, 2003)

260 cam and adj cam sprocket. Get a front mount intercooler. 2 1/2" TT exhaust. 2.0l aba block, get some forged pistons, then bolt on a crossflow head. Make a short runner intake. 
or just put a 260 cam in your head for starters and upgrade the intercooler.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Nov 23, 2003)

vr turbo...enough spice for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*

16v head. 
vr turbo kit costs more than a damn vr entire car thats still in good condition if you dont piece a kit together your self.


----------



## Tommy K (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (corradokyd)*

16v head...t04b... air to liquid intercooler... STAND ALONE such as dta or sds!!!


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_"pg block 1.9 ,L 9:1 comp, 15 lbs of boost, fast bunny stg3 head, and audi 5k manifold, stock cam, t-3 super 60 .48/.63, no exhaust, sns chip thats the basic "
keep everything and dump the Turbo and get a Lysholm charger.. the only thing faster than that setup would be a VR6 turbo

Not only the VR6 turbo but you also forget 16V turbo's


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_
keep everything and dump the Turbo and get a Lysholm charger.. the only thing faster than that setup would be a VR6 turbo

That was almost funny. there's plenty of turbo 16v's that will say otherwise, not to mention 1.8t's


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*

Didn't you get the memo????????Lysholm is the fastest thing on the tex,some guy put one on this thing and it sounded bad ass!! I heard this from my friend who's brothers boss read it on here a while back.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (Hardcore VW)*

Yeah, im ditching my turbo for one of these units lol


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*

LMAO!!







Yeah,I heard that too....


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (Holy Piston)*

That was almost funny. there's plenty of turbo 16v's that will say otherwise, not to mention 1.8t's
_______
Not in my neighborhood
and killa and holy piston & hardcore can bite me PUNKS
I'll go head to head with any 1.8t or 16v turbo giving up atleast 8-12 valves
and 10yrs of technology but they gotta WEIGH the same... 
when i see a turbo setup become the fastest car on the planet then i will believe
until then the Super charger is KING.... BABY


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*

Thats it REPOMAN.... I will break or match your time. But I vow to do it with the STOCK PG block and STOCK fueling. 
Just to make it more rediculous I will do it with an open DIF. 
In my street driven show Corrado. In street trim. 
I think it would be fun for both of us either way it goes.








BTW- you can fit a much larger than a T3 on the G60 head


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_Not in my neighborhood
and killa and holy piston & hardcore can bite me PUNKS
I'll go head to head with any 1.8t or 16v turbo giving up atleast 8-12 valves
and 10yrs of technology but they gotta WEIGH the same... 
when i see a turbo setup become the fastest car on the planet then i will believe
until then the Super charger is KING.... BABY 

Well, i wasn't calling you out but if your neighborhood doesnt have any fast 16v's or 1.8T's then i suggest you stay in your neighborhood. Our A2 jetta ran [email protected] on street tires with a stock fuel pump, digifant1 injection and 2570lbs. It's about 300lbs lighter or so but if u think that you'll match 115mph trap by losing 300lbs then you're seriouly wrong, BTW, this jetta will be the slowest out of our 3 turbo 16v's, that's in my town alone.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*

I don't think i will beat a 113mph in the 1/4 but a 12.7 will be easy to match or beat at 300lbs less . the same 8VCounterflow Lysholm motor only 1.8 at 2400lbs is running 11.8's already and if you think the 13.7 is all i got you are sadly mistaken...
BTW in my neighborhood i have run 20v 1.8t w/ K04 stage 3 same weight and beat them by 1.0 sec. on that day .. and he has more Peak HP.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*

with the RIGHT DA you can knock alot off the track, and a good prepped track. seems everyone in texas runs a second faster than around this neck of the woods lol.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (mrkrad)*

REPOMAN,you had stated that the guy was in a race A1 caddy(?)how could that weigh 2400lbs??,put my engine in a car that weighs 1800lbs (1100lbs lighter) and maybe I can do a 11.8 with it







................look at the traps,that guy is trapping 108 for that time,a turbo would be trapping like 115+ which is FASTER,maybe not QUICKER,but FASTER







Your buddy made a QUICK car out of his lysholm(totally gutted,race A1)but not a FAST car(I know it is "fast",just not for that time,([email protected]),so did you,you have a QUICK car,but not a FAST car at [email protected] mph trap....FAST compared to other SC Corrados,but not FAST when compared to turbo car,thank you!And on any open road or if the 1/4 mile was a 1/2 mile a turbo car would rape you and your Lysholm buddy,it is all in the traps......... 


_Modified by Holy Piston at 8:12 PM 11-29-2003_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (Holy Piston)*

nah it's all in the 60 and 8th mile... too much traffic around here, if you can't pull a good 60 you will be sitting at the stoplights








a nice a1 lightweight turbocharged should be able to pull 6-7 sec 1/8ths with a skilled driver.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_I don't think i will beat a 113mph in the 1/4 but a 12.7 will be easy to match or beat at 300lbs less . the same 8VCounterflow Lysholm motor only 1.8 at 2400lbs is running 11.8's already and if you think the 13.7 is all i got you are sadly mistaken...
BTW in my neighborhood i have run 20v 1.8t w/ K04 stage 3 same weight and beat them by 1.0 sec. on that day .. and he has more Peak HP. 


you pulled a 1.8 60', we pulled a 2.2 60', your 96mph vs our 115mph, alost 20mph difference in trap speed, open diff and street tires here, if we throw some slicks the car will knock flirting with 11's, take 300lbs if you want, i could care less because i can tell that you're not the brightest start out there.
Ok, u got a 1.8T with a k04 in your neighborhood, i got 4 turbo vr's as well, one of them is brian's that runs 9.6 so i'd say that my neighborhood is a bit tougher than yours, would u say?
Our motor's has stock pistons, rods, HG, Headbolts, stock 2L 16v head with stock cams, and big deal on your [email protected] *96mph* , i ran [email protected] *105mph* on an open diff and street tires with cis injecton, being force fed by a T3 60 trim froum the junkyard at 10psi.
By all means please do come back and say something, i'm curious to see what you come up with


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

you have got to be kidding me repoman!!!!!!! I'll run you in a cabriolet, and give you the break. ur charger vs. my turbo.....


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (vw16vcabby)*

heheh...
this thread is too funny, now. We might have to have a shootout/beatdown at some point in the near future. 
I should have some numbers for a full weight (a/c and everything) corrado ABA 16V-T by this spring. It is a bit early to start yankin' everybody's chains, but it is a good way to make people put up or... well we know nobody shuts up on the forums... lol. Personally, I like seeing how many different ways there are to scoot our rides faster than stock.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (jwatts)*

You are right JWatts,anything to make a Dub faster is great,but this is just the old SC vs. Turbo debate. Personally for street a SC car is killer,stoplight to stoplight,etc.,but those who have driven both will tell you that turbo has top end in a VW unlike any SC will give you on a VW.REPOMAN has raced a couple turbo guys in his area that are doing 14's,and he has beat them, so in his eyes,turbos on VW's are not as good in the 1/4 mile,but he has'nt raced anybody with a turbo car out of the 14's yet.....My car is the same weight as you{REPOMAN},@18psi boost,and I am quicker and faster,so for me it is turbo,just voicing my opinion..........On big displacement motors,SC is insane,look at the new Ford GT40,12.2 @ 126 stock,,Lysholm V8DOHC,,














but on our little import motors,turbo is the only way to fly.....................


_Modified by Holy Piston at 8:45 PM 11-30-2003_


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*

I am going to reply one more time... I may not be the brightest crayon in the box but i am willing to put my Money where my mouth is.i may not have the nicest or the fastest car but it is nice and it is fast and CONSISTENT. 
the nicest thing about being consistant is you win Trophies
i have trapped 103 mph w/ stock ecu and fueling just not on that run and I have a few more tricks up my sleeves.. but let's get down to the nuts and bolts of it.
i have seen 500whp GUTTED Honda's in my neighborhood run 10's @ 130mph and only pull 2.0 60' yeah they may hit 5.2 in the 330' which shows there setup it hitting hard about then but no amount of top end will make up for a LACK of BOTTOM END. every .010 out of the hole = 0.10 or more at the other end.
i can always add to the top end of a s/c setup but a turbo never will be able to add bottom end. there is a Gutted 2.0l turbo jetta around here running 12's and i am sure one of these days he might win a trophey If he could keep the head on. 
as for VR6t lets compare apples to apples VR6 lots of low end TQ then add the turbo .. yeah fast as hell.
but we are talking 4cyl VW engines . so over the next season this should be interesting , lets compare your 3 Turbo 4cyl to our 3 lysholm 4 cyl.
pound for pound and 1/4 mile for 1/4 mile so there will be a definitive awnser to what is better Turbo or Supercharger.
i will post ours you post yours. 
1. Scirocco 2400lbs 1.8l 8v hyd Lysholm lsd slicks 
currently 11.83 @ 108mph w/ 1.6 60'
2. Rabbit 2150lbs 1.8l 8v hyd lysholm stock diff street tires 
currently [email protected] 2.2 60'
3. Corrado 2850lbs 2.0l hyd 8v Lysholm lsd slicks
currently 13.7 @ 96mph 1.8 60'
I am willing to alter the tires between street/ slicks but the weight is
probably going to stay the same.
Oh yeah 1 more thing, i hope you post how many times you have to pull the motor apart in a season..since you are so proud of the stock parts
"Our motor's has stock pistons, rods, HG, Headbolts, stock 2L 16v head with stock cams"
mine is the only one of the 3 Bottom ends that isn't stock.


_Modified by REPOMAN at 5:13 PM 11-29-2003_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*











_Modified by mrkrad at 8:17 PM 11-29-2003_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*

if we put slicks and a diff in the jetta it'll go 11's, the point of running the car like that is to know what it'll run like on the street, you seem too idiot to understand that your mph isnt all that great, perhaps i can bang that into your head








we changed *1* rod bearing because of an oil pump failure, but the car runs at least 15psi everyday and like i said before has stock diff/street tires, you're not even in the same league so do yourself a favor and stop making yourself look even dumber.
btw, that jetta only had 2 runs at englishtown, it's not at the track everyday.








check my signature if you want to go fast, i'll cut you a deal on a sweet turbo otherwise don't say dumb ish until you trap at least triple digits








yours truly:
Osama Bin Killaman


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*

"so over the next season this should be interesting , lets compare your 3 Turbo 4cyl to our 3 lysholm 4 cyl."
I really thought you would want to prove me wrong but i see you smell like like a pu ssy to.


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*

A good point would be that all these 16v turbo's can drive their gf's to a fancy dinner while they are trapping 105+ mph...how streetable is your car REPOMAN?
If I am not mistaken, there was a green a2 w/ a 2.0 8vT running 10.8's at 12x or other...can someone back this up for me?
No supercharged dub has still come close to dipping anywhere near that, especially an 8v....


----------



## DJuncut (Mar 18, 2003)

Here is the Gist of it, Supercharger or turbo charged who cares, I my self went turbo cause the supercharger is much more pricey to rebuild. You all think your fast who cares what you run at the track if it gets you off when you drive it that is all that matters. VW drag raceing is cool and all but I leave it for the muscle cars and and ricers because they can post much better times than most VWs i have seen(not counting the few VR turbos) but still 12's cool you can run with a slightly modded mustang cobra....also i watched some extremely fast 8v's that were supercharged at waterwagens this year, a black rocco i think, sponsered by bahn brenner. The point is who cares all people do sence i have been tooling around on vortex is argue over supercharger or turbocharger, 8v or 16v. You know what once again who cares they are all VWs and i like all of them.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (DJuncut)*

steetable to me means: a/c, dual airbads, side impact, TTOPS, 12 speaker sound system, anti lock brakes, asr (traction control), heat, all on and running 12.0 1/4 mile







oh yeah automatic too. but thats my idea of streetable. Holds 4 , no cage, go to track, deflate tires, race, inflate go home.
Too bad it took me several years that it don't matter what i'm driving as long as its FAST. I wanted to go FAST. And be reliable. Not have to tear down the motor 6 months later cause its only running 13's. 
Then i realized how much of a joy the vw was for what it is, it's awesome looks, nice power, great mpg,noisy exhaust, and cute quirks. 
I would have owned a 9 second car by now had i have had let go of my pride along time ago, and done it like it was meant to be done.
Thats great that folks make race-cars. I want a daily that can kick some serious ass. I would have been a much richer man had i had realized there are many options to feed my need for speed. Including a bike. Rather than dump horrendous amounts of money into a car to run a 13 second 1/4 mile. That sucks. The rush of a high 11 second 1/4 now thats something, anything faster **** yeah.
if someone walked up to me with a 11 second honda and handed it to me sure i'd take it. lol. You gotta realize the limits of your (credit/pocket book) and do what makes you feel best. If thats trying to squeeze every drop out of your vw, thats cool.
I think at least a few of us have realized there are much better , albeit not vw options that exist already and are far cheaper


----------



## blackbunny (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_ but no amount of top end will make up for a LACK of BOTTOM END. every .010 out of the hole = 0.10 or more at the other end.
i can always add to the top end of a s/c setup but a turbo never will be able to add bottom end. 

how would you add to the top end of your SC car? with a turbo you can and to the low end by raising the c/r and running less boost. if you run a 16v with 9.5:1 cr and 10psi its gonna have a good low end and also be fast as hell


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_"so over the next season this should be interesting , lets compare your 3 Turbo 4cyl to our 3 lysholm 4 cyl."
I really thought you would want to prove me wrong but i see you smell like like a pu ssy to.


Dork: You want it? You got it. How am i gonna compare a care with recaro seats, 5 lug rims with big brakes, nice panasonic radio to a piece of crap like yours? There's no comparison, we didn't even drop the exhaust or anything, so you go 200whp, that's cool with me, but do yourself a favor and pick the small fish, stock internals not even arp's, street tires, open diff, smooth shifter feel from a 1.8T tranny, etc, etc, etc, more hp, brakes better easy 300+whp compared to your....200wheel?
Fact is that we can argue looks, you wont be able to argue numbers. 115 vs 96 and 108. ET's will depend on traction, mph depends on balls, something your POS cars don't have so go take another lbs out of your car cause you just keep showing everybody how dumb you are. BTW, why dont you bring that car to waterfest? Maybe u can race my gti.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*

I love Vortex


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_I love Vortex









just keepin that hatorade flowing....


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*

man every 1/10th in the 60 should be worth 2/10ths in the 1/4 if your car is right, and alot of the time unless your launching at 5500-6000 you'll find that the better 60 you get, the lower your MPH.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*

"How am i gonna compare a care with recaro seats, 5 lug rims with big brakes, nice panasonic radio to a piece of crap like yours?"
I guess you could start with the black Leather recaro interior and 11" ATE rotors i have already.. how do you add top end .. easy Cams, more fuel and chip tuning.
Waterwagens was a blast i went 13 rounds without a loss, I hit .566 r/t or better all day and a perfect .500 light in the final. the black scirocco is the 11.83 i am referring to. how streetable is my Corrado, i have been daily driving it for the last 6 yrs @ 15psi and the last 2yrs with the ABA.








As for waterfest i might be busy defending my Championship at Waterwagens that weekend.
"the point of running the car like that is to know what it'll run like on the street"
I sincerely hope there are not alot of children playing in the neighborhood were you do a 13 sec pass on the Street, i'd hate to see you on the 6 o'clock news.
My apoligies to Ultraflux3 for trashing your post but some people just don't get it. it doesn't matter how much power you have if you CAN'T PUT IT TO THE GROUND. on most 4cyl vw engines the top rpm is low around 7k rpm 8v or 16v so the LONGER power you have under the rpm curve the faster you will be.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*

like i said, bring it to waterfest and i'll let u choose the car.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*

After doing alitttle research i see how much your FACTS keep changing

_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_like i said, bring it to waterfest and i'll let u choose the car.

did you even race at Waterfest?

_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_"No, the 16vT tried but didn't make it either, the JRC scirocco was having problems, lugnuts's rocco didn't have the wiring hooked up, my car is still waiting for a standalone"


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_we changed 1 rod bearing because of an oil pump failure


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Our A2 jetta ran [email protected] on street tires with a * stock fuel pump, digifant1 injection* and 2570lbs.


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_ABA16v on digi1: [email protected] 
Car weighed 2550lbs 
Turbomon, we're using dodge injectors with a 2ohm 55watt resistor, should be 3ohm but it'll do till we got our hands on one. fuel pressure must be dropped in order to run the SNS 42lbs chip. 
my friend's jetta was a [email protected] The car is using * 52lbs injectors* with an SNS chip and * stock ABA bottom* with a 16v head. The turbo is a T3/T4, the car still has a stock fuel pump, so we'll be heading back next week.


You Daily drive 52lbs injectors??

_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_2.2 60' to run a [email protected] and then a 2.1 60' with the fuel pressure up a bit more and ran the [email protected] * weighs 2650lbs* with the driver

-.5 sec and +4mph with only fuel pressure???

_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_8.5:1, i did my math and came up with 8:1

I especially like these

_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_ *Thanks for kind words about my hands guys, im not mechanic btw * 
*i like conflict, i kinda get a kick outta it*
 


_Modified by REPOMAN at 6:12 PM 11-30-2003_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

man i cant wait till the turbo provider for jdwatts shiz the turbo they owe him. The t3-60 is quite fun but we want mad horsepower. Too bad they couldn't get it right the first two times. The free t3-60 we got is running tight. Maybe then mr watts can join the water fest ranks to show up some cars


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (mrkrad)*

When my shizzle gets sorted, I might start talking smack... that's usually a recipe for a breakdown, though. We'll roll on the dynojet with the small turbo before too long... then the big turbo soon after. It'll be nice to see what that little T3-60 is capable of on the 16V. Sometimes it doesn't get enough props







. 
Here's a little something to chew on, though. It's a back-to-back of my old motor vs. the new one with the G-Tech. I either overshot the weight on the first, or undershot on the 16V-T. Well, the midrange is pretty awsome and the boost comes on really fast. The tune is rough, though. I still have some work to do with the 500cc injectors.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*

Ok, the only thing that you've proved is that you're a fan and went through all this trouble doing a search and all, that'd 3 different events that you got that, one being from like 2 waterfests ago. Our jetta runs strong and there's nothing you can do about it, if weight is so important to you then bring your wife/girl or significant other over and throw it in either the jetta or my gti, i'm pretty sure that i'll make up for those 200-300lbs that you're complaining about







. I said it before and i say it again, bring it to waterfest or even show and go, whatever you want, and don't try to guess what I have because you won't, the reason why i don't post more stuff about my personal car is because of fans like you that prolly get mad when you get no attention.
What do you want? Hp? MPH? top end pull? You name it, i'll bring it. 
I understand that you feel like a total ass and all but i guess that some people just don't know where to quit, you're obviously one of them...








We can talk all day or we can do this, you sing it, i'll bring it.
yours truly:
killa
often imitated, never duplicated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_After doing alitttle research i see how much your FACTS keep changing


get a life and some more hp.

_Quote »_
did you even race at Waterfest?


yes


_Quote »_
You Daily drive 52lbs injectors??


No, only a car with 52lb injectors, i would tell you more about it but there's no point of helping out losers like you, and there's plenty of people that have can back me up on it, these injectors cost between $120-$140 at the dealer (hint, not a vw dealer)

_Quote »_
-.5 sec and +4mph with only fuel pressure???


when your car is running real lean you tend to get good results from adding more fuel, air+fuel=hp, there was plenty of people at show and go at englishtown, i would even tell you a couple of more tricks but you obviouly don't deserve to know, maybe i'll tell one of your friends throught IM or something, as long as it doen't say repowoman, i'm game.

_Quote »_
I especially like these


like what? that fact that i'm not a mechanic? or the ABA 16v c/r? just trying to educate people on it's true c/r, it's 8:1 not 8.5:1 and just for your information i've had people that actually own shops call me for information, nothing to brag about that it shows that i know a thing or two.
thank you and go do another search, you might get lucky and get a killa T-shirt


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

my car on street tires runs 13.0 range, + or - .2 i bracket race this in ihra street division. Granted, im not the best at brackets, but i hold my own. At the track, i cut 2.3 60's on a true street tire... at a street race event the city of pittsburgh held--set up tree, whole nine yards-- i was still cutting 2.3 60's w/ the same prep i do at the track on an untreated/unprepped roadway...so my times from the track to the street are the same- 360 treadwear tires and 55lb hr injectors and all... My car is very reliable. 
Only time anything does break on my car is when i push the envelope. Becuase who can be satisfied w/ a certain number, or losing to a cetrtain car? I know im can't. I go all out. If me blowing a motor up means i win a race, i'll do it and not think twice about it. thats the benefit of running stock internals. Ask me that again in 6 months when i put forged slugs inside..then i'll have a different response.
as far as killa goes, i seen his jetta run. his car runs on dodge mopar injectors which are rated at [email protected] i watched him run at waterfest, he rolled out of the garage and str8 tot he track...as i called him on my drive from western pa and met up w/ him on the way to e-town.  he ran a best of 13.7 taht day--no trsting, etc. He has since knocked a second down off that, and the car is driven daily.


----------



## blackA2gti (Sep 14, 2001)

*Re: (DJuncut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJuncut* »_You know what once again who cares they are all VWs and i like all of them.









Aww that's so passive and cute that it brings tears to my eyes. Who cares? Well let's see I think the original poster does because he's looking for more power. He asked a controversial question which was bound to bring up a variety of opinions. The people with conflicting opinions are arguing about it so I think they care. I care because I'm interested to hear each side.
If you don't care, what are you doing in the forced induction forum (where most people are trying to go faster)?
I'm gonna tell you something that your mommy should have a long time ago: Not everyone agrees with one another all the time. If you can't deal with it, you should turn off your computer immediately and lock yourself in your room.
Oh, and as far as the original poster goes. I wouldn't reccomend switching over to a supercharger on your Corrado not because of power or speed issues, but because of money. You still have a little bit of room to play with a cam and engine management. After that you could always upgrade the turbo. You'd spend way less and I'm almost positive you'd get that extra bit of "spice" that you're looking for.


_Modified by blackA2gti at 2:24 AM 12-1-2003_


----------



## peteM3 (Sep 10, 2001)

bigger snail... bigger intercooler... more boost... that'll give you a serious kick in the nuts...
with proper EFI, tuning, and good headwork, theres no reason you can't boost 20-22psi on pump gas with most motors.


----------



## DJuncut (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (blackA2gti)*

What i am saying i dont care about is the continuing arguement over which is better. Its all about what you want but hey what ever. People just get heated over dumb stuff. Oh and thank for the lesson my mommy never told me.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*

I can't even think of a place to start.It's almost as bad as the bowtie/blue oval mullet battle.There's always gonna be someone out there that's ready to argue till their blue in the face.If what you've done makes you happy,that's great,if you think what you've done is the best in your community,that's great to but to think it's the best in any community is just naieve.I could give example after example using both imports and domestics but it would fall on deaf ears.When my 8y/o boy gets home from school,I'll see if HE feels like bickering with you.BTW what is it with people calling me "tough guy" and "punk" lately???I might just have to regulate at random at the next event........haha


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (Hardcore VW)*

Just for newbie refrence,here's some comparison numbers from a friend of mine that just went from SC to Turbo on his SBC
PSI/hp RPM
SC 19/850 6400
Turbo 14/1004 6k and climbing
Turbo 19/1057 5800
The compressor turned out to be a little too small and he's stepping up on that,that's why the RPM's are lower,it started running out of steam,but there's enough evidence for anyone with open eyes that by going turbo he picked up a lot of power due to the fact that it's so much more efficient. I think from even from this unended test it's clearly going to be over 200hp more.


_Modified by Hardcore VW at 9:55 AM 12-1-2003_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (cnbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cnbrown* »_A good point would be that all these 16v turbo's can drive their gf's to a fancy dinner while they are trapping 105+ mph...how streetable is your car REPOMAN?
If I am not mistaken, there was a green a2 w/ a 2.0 8vT running 10.8's at 12x or other...can someone back this up for me?
No supercharged dub has still come close to dipping anywhere near that, especially an 8v....

That's Joel Brown's old car, his vortex sn is purple-pill


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*

This thread is funny. Has anyone out East actually seen a G60/Lysholm car run sub 14's.. me either.







Carry on.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (need_a_VR6)*

Nah, actually no, curious to see one, i'm sure that it's possible but the mph isn't gonna be all that.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*

I admit that REPOMAN has done very well with his setup,but getting good ET and low trap means you have traction,my turbo car with "less torque"







still spins up 1-2 gear if I am not careful and that is with slicks and LSD,my best 60 ft. has been 2.0,so if I ever hit a 1.6(like the Scirroco guy)I would be 12.5 right now,so it is about traction and driving......and turbo sizing .With Lysholm,the powerband isn't so "peaky",so I guess it is easier to launch??Either way,99% of the fastest guys here are on turbo,that's where I want to be.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (Holy Piston)*

I agree,I didn't even wanna knock the guy till he started acting like a clown,and he was the end all performance chief.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (Hardcore VW)*

I agree, hope he comes to waterfest so i can give him a hug


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_I agree, hope he comes to waterfest so i can give him a hug

Ok, NOW I feel bad for the poor guy.


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

habs g-60 powered rabbit went 13.8 @ 98... slapped a small saab turbo on it and went better time wise, and had 40 more hp and 20 more torque W/ THE S/C CHIP! setup was identical, just went from gernade to turbo...


----------



## VR6RadoNJTR (Aug 21, 2003)

Drop a VR and end it


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (VR6RadoNJTR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6RadoNJTR* »_Drop a VR and end it

Only if there's some form of forced induction with it







.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (VR6RadoNJTR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6RadoNJTR* »_Drop a VR and end it

Dude,that looked SO cool,you were all to the point and stuff........everyone else was throwing all these facts and figures around,you came in and just summed it up with 6 words!! That was so awesome!Your next post you could be like "no replacement for displacement"!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (VR6RadoNJTR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6RadoNJTR* »_Drop a VR and end it

Valves are our friends


----------



## Action Jackson (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Valves are our friends









Agreed, after helping my friend with a VR6 HG job, I've sworn an oath to never buy a VR6 car and keep it a VR6 car.
16v's is better than 12.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
thank you and go do another search, you might get lucky and get a killa T-shirt









That was ill...


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (g60vwr)*

now you guys know how i feel living only 150 miles away and see him at the track all the time...
and for the record, last time i talked to tye(rocco lysholm) car weighed like 1800lbs with him and only made like 220whp...
for the record, my 2500 lb 8v turbo drove down 150 miles to you at woodburn, pulled 12.20's all day long and drove home with basically the same 10 year technology as the lysholmed motors....
but keep it comin, i love threads like this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and for the record, repoman can do some driving, he is very consistent and ver good at cutting lights...but then again, i used to be very consistent to when i raced a slower car, add some more power, and things change http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Us2bA4dr at 12:27 PM 12-3-2003_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (Us2bA4dr)*

bah, we all knew he was BSin', but now that you've said it i wont give him a killa t-shirt. I truly can't stand hardheaded people like that, i mean, don't they know that they make no sense?


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*

hey, so can i take ya up on that offer of comin out to waterfest????? i wanna try and get out there this year maybe, bring the jetta and a turbo vr...i hear the east coast is like 4 tenths faster!!!


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_
Dude,that looked SO cool,you were all to the point and stuff........everyone else was throwing all these facts and figures around,you came in and just summed it up with 6 words!! That was so awesome!Your next post you could be like "no replacement for displacement"!









hahaha,thats hilarious.Fact be known.ABA block with 16V head yeilds a 7.8 to 1 compression ratio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_
ABA block with 16V head yeilds a 7.8 to 1 compression ratio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Unless you throw some 16V pistons on there with rebushed rods... then it's higher







.


----------



## Sc'd_Thumper (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
but keep it comin, i love threads like this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and for the record, repoman can do some driving, he is very consistent and ver good at cutting lights...but then again, i used to be very consistent to when i raced a slower car, add some more power, and things change http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i still got your number, swan!!!!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_
hahaha,thats hilarious.Fact be known.ABA block with 16V head yeilds a 7.8 to 1 compression ratio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i got 8:1 without taking into account the valve relief, it's however u work the c/r calculator, if you start off with 10:1 or 9.6:1.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_hey, so can i take ya up on that offer of comin out to waterfest????? i wanna try and get out there this year maybe, bring the jetta and a turbo vr...i hear the east coast is like 4 tenths faster!!!

No doubt, should be fun


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_hey, so can i take ya up on that offer of comin out to waterfest????? i wanna try and get out there this year maybe, bring the jetta and a turbo vr...i hear the east coast is like 4 tenths faster!!!

do it! I would love to see you all run


_Modified by turboit at 10:41 PM 12-3-2003_


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (turboit)*

I KNEW he was BS'ing about the weight!!







2400lbmk1!!







I called it,Isaid 1800lbs,and sure enough USBa 4DR backs it up!!!!!! That lysholm on my car I would be in the 15's -14's now with a actual 3,000 lb Rado(I weigh 230).


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (Holy Piston)*

that's funny that you actually gave 2 ****'s about him, my 16v rabbit has leather interior, rear discs and me inside and weighed 2200lbs, funny how some people just think that they know it all.... I was actually happy to see this guy make an ass out of himself in a public forum.


----------



## WMTJ (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*

Bored? 
Go test drive a New Beetle with the 8v engine.
You won't be bored anymore.


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_but a turbo never will be able to add bottom end. 


Anti-Lag? N20?
As far as no turbos around you that are faster, just remember, just because you don't see it at the dragstrip, doesn't mean it doesn't exist


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (WMTJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WMTJ* »_Bored? 
Go test drive a New Beetle with the 8v engine.
You won't be bored anymore. 

I wouldn't be able to deal with all that torque steer haha


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*

"I was actually happy to see this guy make an ass out of himself in a public forum"
thats funny looks who's talking.
as for the weight of Tye Smiths scirocco that is what i was told at the track
and as for NOS yes you can add that but 2 power adders puts you in a class you will never be competitive in.
as for "be all end all" you all fit that bill to a t ... so what will it take for you all to eat crow. 11's at 2800lbs? if so that will be my goal. thats 1.8 sec. from where i am at, lets put some money on it and a time ... end of this comming season and $100 ?. i figure thats a desent amount i wouldn't want to leave you without rent while working at your MC JOB. 


_Modified by REPOMAN at 12:37 PM 12-4-2003_


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*

>>so what will it take for you all to eat crow. 11's at 2800lbs<<
It might be easier if you just say what your trying to prove and who your trying to prove it to.I don't remember anyone saying that the "only" way to run good numbers was a turbo,just that it's a good way to go especially since the original poster already has a turbo.


----------



## cnbrown (May 31, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_"I was actually happy to see this guy make an ass out of himself in a public forum"
thats funny looks who's talking.
as for the weight of Tye Smiths scirocco that is what i was told at the track
and as for NOS yes you can add that but 2 power adders puts you in a class you will never be competitive in.
as for "be all end all" you all fit that bill to a t ... so what will it take for you all to eat crow. 11's at 2800lbs? if so that will be my goal. thats 1.8 sec. from where i am at, lets put some money on it and a time ... end of this comming season and $100 ?. i figure thats a desent amount i wouldn't want to leave you without rent while working at your MC JOB. 

_Modified by REPOMAN at 12:37 PM 12-4-2003_
 man....good luck is all I can say. Start w/ a 16v head


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*

guess who's back......
back again.......
shady's back....


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*

Heck, I'd put up $100 for the first Digi-1 street car with some SNS programming to dip into the 11's







.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (jwatts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwatts* »_Heck, I'd put up $100 for the first Digi-1 street car with some SNS programming to dip into the 11's







.

I dunno about deep, but we'll try to have a street car hit that mark, we might need a lysholm though haha


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (jwatts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwatts* »_Heck, I'd put up $100 for the first Digi-1 street car with some SNS programming to dip into the 11's







.

$hit,im down.That would be amazing


----------



## Boosted SLC (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (Ultraflux3)*

Put a vr6 in it.


----------



## Ultraflux3 (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (Boosted SLC)*

so i haven't checked this thread in a while i see everything went along in true to form vortex style. 
back to topic:
1. what kind and how much bigger of a turbo can i fit on a g60 head with a audi 5k mani? room is very limited
2. i have a 16v head in my garage. to install i need a new turbo mani and intake mani? anything else fuel rail ? intermediate and crankshaft pulleys, 16 dist.


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (Ultraflux3)*

be easier to go to a xflow head from an ABA can be found pretty cheap since its just the exh. mani on the back you can actually fit a good sized turbo.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (SSj4G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSj4G60* »_be easier to go to a xflow head from an ABA can be found pretty cheap since its just the exh. mani on the back you can actually fit a good sized turbo. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fu Manchu (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1032852 








consistant......??????

anyways...my g60 golf ran low 14's, at higher traps...
sns chip, 268/260cam, stock bottom end, 68mm pulley, stock injectors...
thats y im goin turbo tho...u should talk to killa tho, he'll get u a good deal on a decent turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by VdubG60 at 9:27 PM 12-4-2003_


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (VdubG60)*

1.8 seconds isn't as easy as you think..........................maybe if you entirely gut your car,I am doing it full leather interior....... '


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (Holy Piston)*

"I am doing it full leather interior....... '"
Me to, remember i still have a few tricks up my sleve like VVTI








and Chip tuning for the DIGIFANT


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*

you're gonna need a DOHC Vtec head if you're only trapping 96


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_you're gonna need a DOHC Vtec head if you're only trapping 96









i was thinkin more like 32v northstar head


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*

no just an easy bolt on for the VW 8v head... and not a adjustable cam gear.
True VVT adjust ability as you accelerate.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_i still have a few tricks up my sleve like VVTI








and Chip tuning for the DIGIFANT 

I was trying to be done witht his,but that post DID make me laugh.....thanks.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*

how much hp are you planning to get with your variable valve timing?


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_"I am doing it full leather interior....... '"
Me to, remember i still have a few tricks up my sleve like VVTI








and Chip tuning for the DIGIFANT 

I really had fun reading this thread.lmao
repoman are you planning on using a centrifical cam adjusting gear?
After reading all the trash you talk I realize that you are dumber than a retarded worm, butI have to give you this, you can take the flamming








An old addage says " its better to remain silent and make everyone think you are fool, than to open you mouth and remove all doubt.


_Modified by TURBOPHIL at 11:53 PM 12-5-2003_


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*

hey repowoman i was at the show n go when "killa's" buddies jetta ran the 13 something then came back and ran a 12.7 i have no clue who this killa character is other than i want to buiya turbo off of him so im not coming to his defence just sayin whether it was fuel pressure or not it ran faster the second time


----------



## WobGtiVrSik (Jul 28, 2003)

i smell sick vehicles in this forum. lolgreen corrado, and red gti... maybe a yellow gti also, lol


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: I'm bored of my turbo raddo any tips to spice it up (killa)*

from 7%-15% more Through out the RPM band 
at least thats what the dyno is showing.
for the record 
"I will be the ONE Laughing in the end.."
BTW the Sprung cam gear is old news .



_Modified by REPOMAN at 5:51 PM 12-5-2003_


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (WoBgTiVrVi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WoBgTiVrVi* »_i smell sick vehicles in this forum.

be careful,that might be bullsht you smell.......


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

my results w/ a g-charged car was that timming for the cam at 0*-aka factory, was best result. advancing it or retarding it the allowable degrees on the TT cam gear resulted in no desirable gains anywhere in the pwoerband. 
this car w/ smaller pulley on it making close to 20lbs of boost was not able to break the 200 whp mark.... ran its best time of 13.8, and never got over 100 mph in the 1/4 w/ a sub 14 slip.... 
The car weighs an even 2000lbs w/o driver and full 10 gallon tank, so racing weight (figure 3 gallons of gas, and 170lb driver) should be around 2150. car almost had a perfect 10-1 hp to weight ratio.
this was all done on street tires..... W/ slicks, the e/t would have dropped, as would the mph.....
thats just my experience....


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (vw16vcabby)*

laughing at " basket"..........hahahaha never heard that one.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (WoBgTiVrVi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WoBgTiVrVi* »_i smell sick vehicles in this forum. lolgreen corrado, and red gti... maybe a yellow gti also, lol

green corrado = no motor
red gti = motor is in now but wiring not totally done
yellow gti = no insurance???


----------



## xplordis_vw (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (DJuncut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJuncut* »_Here is the Gist of it, Supercharger or turbo charged who cares, I my self went turbo cause the supercharger is much more pricey to rebuild. You all think your fast who cares what you run at the track if it gets you off when you drive it that is all that matters. VW drag raceing is cool and all but I leave it for the muscle cars and and ricers because they can post much better times than most VWs i have seen(not counting the few VR turbos) but still 12's cool you can run with a slightly modded mustang cobra....also i watched some extremely fast 8v's that were supercharged at waterwagens this year, a black rocco i think, sponsered by bahn brenner. The point is who cares all people do sence i have been tooling around on vortex is argue over supercharger or turbocharger, 8v or 16v. You know what once again who cares they are all VWs and i like all of them.

I second that!!!!


----------



## blackbunny (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (corradokyd)*

heat soak is a b!tch x-flow head and a cam should do the trick


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (blackbunny)*

yo repoman, all i gotta say is i have a stock aba motor in an mk3.
i run 52lb injectors all day long daily to my daily commute to work all day long!
big deal
my car also makes more power, more torque, and is faster than yours int he 1/4 mile, AND its an stock 8v motor.
its also daily driven.


----------



## GtiGyver (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re:*

Why are people trying to convince repoman that turbos are better for power?
He likes his lysholm s/c, let him use it if he wants with his ficticious VVTI.
As for the original purpose of this thread, why not enhance other aspects of your raddo? like partial roll cage and/or suspension work?


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: (gti_8v)*

You're right man,I am doing just that........I am installing a "StreetGlow" STAGE 4 neon glowstick kit as we speak!!It even strobes to music!! I am also hooking up my LED washer nozzles to the strobe light beat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Holy Piston)*

REPOMAN, Killa has been playing you like a 3 dolla ho for this whole thread. You don't know what the **** you're talking about, your car is slow, and you ARE his bitch. Just remove vortex from your bookmarks, you = owned.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Re: (cabzilla)*

wow this is an old thread, and alot of sh it talking ,well it just so happens that i will be running at the track this weekend so there will be new ### to post , i did happen to dyno my "slow and sloppy little 8v counter flow 310cc inj off the shelf chiped motor" and only managed a meager 206 [email protected] rpm but... i also laid down 250wtq @2800rpm on pump 92 octane
all done with the 53mm lysholm at 17 psi. so does any one wanna talk some more sh it about how there 16v t04 w/ 500+cc inj are faster
or making 270 whp and only 230 wtq . 12.7 that is my goal to beat.
if i post the slips showing it can be done with alot less then i think the true potensional of the lysholm twin screw charger is proven ..maybe
next year i will add aftermarket efi and get some 500+ inj. then see if your turbo set ups can match that . apples to apples.


















_Modified by REPOMAN at 5:30 PM 4-27-2004_


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: (REPOMAN)*

REPOMAN,he is just giving you sh*t!!I am glad you are out there racing that little Rado of yours!!But come on man,with that power I doubt you will run 12 sec. in a 3000lb Rado......good luck!!! Really.....I have no dyno #'s,but my friends VR Golf dynoed at 327whp,and 321ft lbs and he did [email protected],and my car which weighs almost exactly the same as his car ,but is quicker and faster (for now







)so I KNOW I am putting out over 205whp!!!So good luck,if you do it,you will need a 1.2 60 ft. or something!


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Holy Piston)*

not a big fan of super chargers, i guess i like real boost......
put down 230 hp and 220 ftlbs at *13 untuned pounds *(jwatts was busy making money elsewhere







) in my digi-1 little bunny. need to have a few more issues resolved, call jwatt and get his ass over to the house to plug up the wideband, tune the final chip







i ran it at little talledega road coarse a few weeks ago and had a blast. can not wait for the strip. will post results of new dyno #'s and 1/4 mile times in the near future. until then, turboes own ALL!!!!!!
take care,
nash
p.s. this thread is a trip


----------



## xplordis_vw (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Nashty Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nashty Rabbit* »_put down 230 hp and 220 ftlbs at 13 untuned pounds [/B

I've seen this car 1st hand and I must say, sick as hell!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Looking4ajetta (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (xplordis_vw)*

Repoman,
I am a bit curious, I live in the Pac NW and went to 4 different events last summer and saw you racing your car and never watched you break into the 13's.
Every pass I saw you make were basement 14's and was curious if 13.7 is your best time, or if that's what you run constantly?
I so agree with Eddie in that running a consistent low 14 sec car is much easier to run consistently then an 11 sec or quicker car as there is so much more to take into consideration then a slower car.
*btw this is one of the greatest posts of all times and I personally thank the Mod Gods for keeping this open*


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Looking4ajetta)*

I did run a consistent 14.0 last year but by the end of the year i was working out some fueling issues i was running 13.7's and 13.8's
yeah i know it's a far cry from 12.7 but i have been doing some work 
and have found another 50 wtq since last year . i probably won't hit 12
but i am sure i will run a consistent low 13 this year and thats all i 
need to take a shot at ELIMINATING anybody in the pro lane.








all the turbo guys in this thread are bent on how the turbo is all that and don't give credit to the supercharger. age old argument but i 
have done really well with alot less and all the bashing about how fat my wife is and im an ignorant fu cker doesn't bother me, i have a good time at the track as a hobbies with sons and thats all that matters. 



















_Modified by REPOMAN at 8:07 PM 4-28-2004_


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: (REPOMAN)*

(In a special ed voice)yea i got a 15.6


----------



## Looking4ajetta (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (REPOMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REPOMAN* »_i probably won't hit 12
but i am sure i will run a consistent low 13 this year and thats all i 
need to take a shot at ELIMINATING anybody in the pro lane.










Gotcha, thanks for the info....but isnt the Pro lane 12.99 and quicker for most events?
I mean that was what it was when I was racing last season, I don't know if I missed something over the winter or not.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Looking4ajetta)*

I give props to you REPOMAN







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ,I am glad you got a SC 8V Rado that quick,I don't think I would have the perseverence too...........keep up the good work and don't let any of us fools keep you from achieving your dream...I actually wish you luck















GO REPOMAN!


----------

